# Phyllobates Vittatus: Poison Dart Frogs!



## Markw (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey everyone! Thought I'd share a few I've been lucky enough to get of my batch of P. Vittatus Poison Dart Frogs. I'm not giving excuses, but it's damn hard to shoot in the tank at them when the glass is constantly foggy and has condensation on it. When I do happen to have it wiped off and get a shot off before it fogs back up, I still have a problem with diffraction because it's a bow-front tank! I thought aspherical elements were supposed to be a good thing! 

I'd love to hear what you all think! 

Nikon D300s
Sigma 180mm F/3.5 EX DG HSM APO IF Macro
Manfrotto Tripod 

1






2





3





And just a profile shot.
4





The last two are 2-4 shot HDRs. It's hard to get any detail out of the shadows on these guys. Theyre always backlit and are 50% or better black! 

Thanks for looking! Please comment! :mrgreen:
Mark


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait?  You own these things?  SRSLY?  I thought that things like the Golden Poison Dart Frog (or something like that) was one of the most venomous things in the world?  Hot damn beautiful frogs though.  I have always had a fondness for them and my wife loves ANYTHING frog related.


----------



## Tomasko (Jul 26, 2011)

#1 looks like a picture of an alien! 
like them all, beautiful colors


----------



## Markw (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you both. And PDFs aren't fenomous, they're poisonous. Hence their name. But this strain has been in captivity for a few generations already, so there's no poison left in them.

Thanks for such kind words. 
Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 26, 2011)

Not to mention you the toxin would have to be introduced to your system.  Just touching them isnt dangerous.  Unless you promptly rub your eyes of course. 


Really like that 4th image Mark.


----------



## Markw (Jul 26, 2011)

They have no toxin. They are only poisonous in the wild because of what they eat. Even wild caught frogs lost all of their poison after a while in captivity. My guys are completely sterile in terms of poison. 

Just wanting to make that point clear 

Thank you AI! :heart:
Mark


----------

